# Powdered Peanut Butter Storage



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My local Costco has powdered Peanut Butter for cheap. It comes in one pound plastic jars. It has a 2 year shelf life as is. Should I leave it in the plastic jars or vacuum seal it in mason jars for longer storage life?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I actually like the taste of the powdered. It is lower in fat too. I was curious if transferring it to glass or even mylar would extend the shelf life.

We do store regular peanut butter.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought powdered peanut butter at the commissary and opened it after expiration date and it was just fine.
Should you put it in a glass jar, canst thou vacuum seal it?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

If I recall correctly, it's the fat going rancid that limits the shelf life of many foods. I would look at putting the original unopened jar in mylar with an oxygen absorber. 

All containers, no matter what material it's made of, leak over time at the molecular or atomic level. That's one of the reasons it's so hard to store hydrogen for long periods.

With something that is vacuum packed, the leakage will be into the jar which is why another layer of a low oxygen environment may help extend the shelf life.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grimm, personally ifin I was gonna buy it ta store, I'd put it in mason jars an vac seal. Plastic will let air in, even the vacuum bags will after bout 5 years start ta let oxygen permeate them. Anythin I repackage fer long term storage either goes inta a vac sealed jar er mylar. I don't have ta tell ya ta keep it in a cool dark place cause yall know that already.

We been addin ta the breakfast section lately, storin malt o meal an instant oatmeal. All that been measured an put inta mason jars an vac sealed. I have no idear how many years it's gonna last. I've given it all the help I can an hopin it'll be a long time cause much a the oxygen has been removed from the jar an that jar ain't gonna let oxygen back in durin my lifetime.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a #10 can of peanut butter powder that is probably 7 years old. I have not opened it yet. I too have jars of p.b. and buy it when it is on sale.

I have never tried p.b. powder, but I wonder if it might be something to add to baked goods. It might be good in cookies, etc.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I have a #10 can of peanut butter powder that is probably 7 years old. I have not opened it yet. I too have jars of p.b. and buy it when it is on sale.
> 
> I have never tried p.b. powder, but I wonder if it might be something to add to baked goods. It might be good in cookies, etc.


You mix it with water to bring it back to creamy texture and taste. I'm sure it can be added to baked goods but I have never tried until after it has been reconstituted. It has a less oily/fatty taste and not bad at all. We take it camping and on road trips.

Walmart sells it and so does our local Safeway. I get it at Costco because it is a pound for the same price the other stores charge for 8oz or less.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Powdered peanut butter has the fat removed so rancidity will not be an issue. Reconstitute it with a bit of water, sugar or honey, (if you want it to taste like store-bought), and a bit of peanut oil. Great protein source and works well in baked goods or for Thai-style sauces.


----------

